# Deer camp sink



## truckin_angler (Mar 24, 2010)

Ok guys I know most of y'all are great builders and I need some ideas. My deer camp has electricity and running water. However trying to clean dishes is a pain since there really is no sink other than a small vanity sink in the shower building. I do not own this place and I am not paying so what I build needs to be cheap and portable so if I ever lose the opportunity to hunt there I can bring it home.

I have an idea on building a stand alone sink with either a used sink or might come up with something a little different. What I want to know is what kind of small water heater to use. I have looked them up and they seem to run from extremely cheap to really expensive. Do any of you have some pictures or something of what you have done? I would say budget for this would be under $200. TIA


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

I bought a 5 gallon water heater from home depot for under 200$ . I just used flex hoses like you kitchen sink uses. It was enough hot water to do dishes as long as you didn't just let the hot water keep running while washing. Still have it out in the barn. If you where close to Junction I could fix you up with it.


----------



## Yak a Tak (Apr 20, 2012)

4 gallon Bosch from HD. $189 I think and will scald you on high. I use one on outdoor shower and one on my outdoors kitchen sink. 3/4â€ male fittings, so cheap hot water heater hoses work perfectly, connect to CPVC adaptor and pipe to sink. Larger units require hard wire, but this is 3-prong plug.


----------

